# Excision Retrocalcaneal Spur with Achilles reattachment



## Pattiann Young Minnick (Mar 12, 2012)

My Podiatrist is planning to remove a retrocalcaneal spur. He will also need to detach and reattach and possibly debride the achilles tendon. He feels that 28120 does not fully encompass the amount of work and risk that will be involved.
I was thinking of adding a  22 modifier, or unlisted for the achilles procedure, or maybe tendon transfer or lengthening codes  in addition to 28120. Any thoughts?  Thank you.


----------



## miracle01 (Mar 19, 2012)

*retrocalcaneal spur*

28118 Ostectomy, calcaneus; this code is for a bone spur removal on the back of the heel, through the achilles tendon.  Achilles repair is a component of 28118 (retrocalcaneous) and 28119 (plantar heel spur).  It is not appropriate to report achilles repair unless documentation supports tendon tear or degeneration and as a result additonal work needs to be done to the tendon beyond the work involved in the osteotomy then you would report 27654-59 also.  This information I obtained from the AAPC website and MD Strategies.  Hope this helps


----------

